# Eating her tail



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

My first instinct is to say something is bothering her tail. Fleas? Allergies? Dry skin? A knot of fur or a small grass seed, etc? Have you taken her to the vet about this tail biting thing? If not, that might be a good place to start.

As far as the 'chewing' her toys up thing... by my guesstimates she should have been chewing on very hard items mainly centered around the back of her mouth for the last couple of months... what she is trying to do is 'set' her molars. All breeds of dogs do this starting generally around 6 or 7 months of age... this could be what you are experiencing. However if that is not the type of problem chewing you are seeing then its most likely due to anxiety and you can help to mitigate some of this destructive chewing by giving her more physical daily exercise.

Leash chewing is something I've experience with every dog I've ever owned and there are several theories on the whys? but I don't believe it is necessary to understand the 'why' to be able to 'fix' the problem. Just simply say 'No' and act like you mean it... don't let the frustration show in your voice, be matter-of-fact about it, say NO extract the leash and move on. You will probably have to do this a dozen times at the start of your walk and she will eventually tire of it and get the message... you have to show her you 'own' this walk. If you have the stamina to do this on every walk... I know its hard to imagine now, but soon she will give up this bit of playfulness sooner and sooner in the walk until one day it never happens again. Just be consistent and hang in there. Of course there are other methods that others have offered in the past (do a forum search) that I'm sure will work as well... I'm just relating to you what we've always have done.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Tail chewing might also be anal glands. (Not all dogs scoot -- some chew.) 

If it's nothing medical, I'd immediately distract her with something positive every time she starts doing it.


----------



## janb (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm sure no fleas as we did use frontline due to a heavy amount of ticks in our area until November. I don't know about allergies or dry skin though. I also don't think a knot as I brush her every couple of days and I brush the tail too. I had mentioned it to the vet at a previous check up and he did say if it keeps up we'll have to check it out. I guess I had better make an appointment. Thanks. 
Chewing the toy thing I'm sure is the lack of enough heavy exercise as it has been so cold outside that we don't stay out long enough.
Last night I worked on telling her no when on the leash and after about 10 minuets she did finally stop. Sometimes she really drives me nuts, and then will get this beautiful halo above her head. I must say that she is certainly teaching me patience!!!! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Can be many reasons for tail chasing, and chewing. The main thing to do the minute ya see them start is to get there attention off the tail by throwing a ball, etc. Otherwise it can become habit.

Some reasons behind it are medical, while others can be just boredom.


----------



## Blondie'sPal (Aug 2, 2005)

*Tail biting*

Blondie went thru a stage of tail biting when I first had her. It was sad because she had this beautiful full plumy tail and she ripped all the frizzles right out! Well, in her case it really had to do with boredom. I have since learned a thing or two about Goldens! Mainly they like to be busy! She was very hyper anyway and I had a hard time entertaining her and keeping her excersized enough to leave her tail alone. Because I work 40 hours a week, I had her crated all day and was also feeling quite guilty about that. So, I found a solution ... Doggie Daycare! She only goes on tues and thursdays and it has helped a ton! I still run with her in the mornings and she goes with me to run errands on weekends and we play play play! Now ... she bites her tail to get my attention. I know some people will say this can't be true -- but I think she knows it bugs me! But, I just try to get her attention on somehting else. But, her tail has grown back and she is finally settling down for me. I continue to love and adore her in my life! Would love to know everybodies opinion of daycares .... like I said only two days a week for Blondie, anymore and I would fear that she wouldn't really by MY dog, ya know. Good luck with the tail thing. I really think it has alot to do with excersize.


----------

